# how to put password on belkin n150 enhanced wireless router?



## ketsukei15 (Feb 7, 2010)

well, we bought this router and just plugged it in and it works now(i didnt use the installer because I dont have a cd drive)....but the problem is I dont know how to put password on it. my neighbors also use our internet that cause our connection to be slow


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi ketsukei15, and welcome to TSG.

You should be able to find a PDF file of your router's user manual here:

http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app/answers/list/kw/F6D4230-4/r_id/166/search/1

It will have information on configuring the router to use an encrypted wireless connection. This should prevent anyone that does not know your wireless key from using your connection. You should use WPA-PSK encryption with a not easily guessed key if your computers support it , instead of WEP. It is best to use a wired connection to the router when editing wireless settings on it.


----------

